# Ruger M77 Help



## Stackem (May 26, 2014)

What tool is needed to take the stock recoil pad off. I want to add a limbsaver pad. There are 2 small holes in the stock pad but I am not sure if its a phillips head flat head or other type of bolt.....Tks for thr help


----------



## paulito (May 26, 2014)

Granted, mine is an old M77 that i have had since high school (25 years old at least) but i put a limb saver on mine and they were phillips heads. Man what a difference.


----------



## Stackem (May 26, 2014)

Thanks.....same age gun here.....how did the limbsaver match up with the orginal pad. I think its a model 10001 that will work


----------



## Warrenco (Jul 25, 2014)

Phillips head


----------



## The Rodney (Sep 19, 2014)

What they said.... also if your M77 was an older one like mine the trigger was non-adjustable at about 8lbs, I bought a trigger and put it in very easily... Timey (?) was the brand.  Those two mods made that gun a slayer


----------



## FishinMech (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a 338 win mag m77 put the limb save on 100 times better.


----------

